# View Camera + Pinhole + RC Paper + Photoshop



## Th0rz669 (Feb 24, 2014)

So I have a view camera with a pinhole lens board for it, and I use 4x5 RC paper for pictures with it. I then develop in the darkroom, and scan into photoshop, invert the image, and then can then make a much larger, and better looking print.

Here are a few


----------



## Rick58 (Feb 24, 2014)

It looks like you need to find a better place to dry your prints. They're full of lint and other debris.
As far as the prints go, it looks like a fun experiment without much promise.


----------



## timor (Feb 24, 2014)

Looks good, seems you do have the right size pinhole for 4x5. Maybe it is time to go outside.
On the other hand, why don't you try this:
Arista EDU Ultra 200 ISO 4x5/25 sheets | Freestyle Photographic Supplies
Scanning this might be not that easy, but printing may give you much bigger positive for scanning with option to print it large on a real, good, silver-gelatin paper in case of very successful exposure. And if you even only contact print 4x5 negative it is still lots of fun.

Oh, Rick is right about foreign objects in your pictures, but to me it looks like the scanner was not wiped clean before scanning.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Feb 25, 2014)

I think the first one has an interesting angle and perspective, it could maybe use less space at the bottom. That second one looks eerily similar to a shared darkroom space at a local university I had been using - could be an alternate universe. 

These look pretty sharp for a pinhole, maybe the larger format is what makes a difference. I haven't done much pinhole but I've done a somewhat similar process with some of my lumen prints (not reversing them), scanning and enlarging I sometimes get much more interesting colors when I blow up the image to 8x10 from the original approx. 2x3" size.

I hate dust - magnified it's that much worse. And I don't want to Spottone either if I don't have to! I got so I'd take along a microfiber cloth and dust the lens in the enlarger every single time I used it. That and I usually clean my scanner every time, it doesn't take much... did I say I hate dust?? lol


----------



## Gavjenks (Feb 25, 2014)

Why are they so dark? You are *majorly *underexposing, by like, several stops. I mean in the first image I get that you might be trying for a silhouette (still underexposed even then), but the other two, there seems no obvious intent for it.

I agree you should go try to take some real photos with it, like with artistic intent, not just "my classroom for testing purposes" and expose longer and post some more.

I also suggest playing with much wider angle shots. The main reason most people use pinholes in LF is because of the ridiculously wide angle rectilinear image possibilities. You may need to use a much thinner material for your pinhole (sand it down without breaking through), to reduce vignetting in the corners. And you may need to experiment with recessed lensboards or a bag rather than a bellows to get wider possible angles, etc. But I think that's where the really cool unique worthwhile pinhole stuff usually is. Versus just a fuzzy version of a photo you could take with a normal lens at f/32.


----------



## Designer (Feb 25, 2014)

One can make a fairly accurate pinhole by mounting foil over a larger hole, then pierce the foil with the pin.  If there is a small piece of foil pushed toward the edge, iron it down with a smooth object.  This should make a much nicer pinhole.


----------



## limr (Feb 25, 2014)

If you want to skip the inverting in PS step, you can also try Harman Direct Positive Paper. That's what I use in my 4x5 pinhole at the moment and it works really well.

And yes, wipe the scanner obsessively before scanning.

Have fun! Get creative!


----------



## terri (Mar 1, 2014)

Interesting workflow you set up, and with a few tweaks like those suggested here, you will really be on to something!   I also like the first image the best: the bottles and tree/shadow look great.   The others came out a bit on the dark side, but you'll get there.

Keep experimenting, that's what makes it fun!


----------

